# Tires on Forest River Travel Trailers



## Txlaurence2 (Mar 28, 2002)

We purchased a 1999 32' Wildwood Trailer in Januay of 2000.  What appealed to us was that the trailer was only 6 months old and appeared to have only been used maybe once or twice.  The RV had the original tires which are Carlisle ST205/75R15/C tires.  We have had to replace 6 tires since the purchase of this trailer.  I have since found out that Forest River puts this sized tire on all of its travel trailers no matter what size or weight trailer it is.  I have also found out that this size tire is not rated for the GVWR on this sized trailer.  Has anyone else had tire problems with their Forest River product?


----------

